# Bluetooth hands free car kit



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

Thinking of buying something like this.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...d=1nI1D1PkbdI-l1m06EqG.RBZsXMR9nx9xw#Overview

I really wont be using the phone option too much, but would like to play audiobooks through it as well. Is it possible to use these as speakers as well?


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm going to say no for the simple fact that if it did, I would assume they would list it as a feature.

If listening to audio is your primary goal then I would consider buying a device that allows you to playback through your car stereo. I have one for my iPhone (http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/itripauto) that I use in an older car we have that does not have a MP3 player jack and it works passably well. What kinds of phone do you have?


----------

